# Company of Heroes - Kleine Frage: Einheit mit Kamera verfolgen?



## D0M1N4T0R13 (3. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich habe nur eine kleine Frage:

Neulich beim Coh-Gamen habe ich auf einmal eine Einheit mit der Kamera verfolgt, während sie gefahren ist. Das sah genau so aus, wie der Anfang des Videos, das ich auf Youtube gefunden habe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrB5C-RFWHg

Gibt es da irgendeine Tastenkombination für?


----------



## hallihalli92 (3. Februar 2010)

Doppelklick auf Einheitensysmbol.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (3. Februar 2010)

THX für die Antwort. Funktioniert.


----------

